# 2 French Normans willing to settle import/export activity in HK, any advices mates ?



## beun&ben (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi everybody !

We are 2 French Norman recently graduated of a Norman business school looking for any help to create an import/export company between France and Hong Kong.

We wants to start with an importation of a cider, Calvados and Norman beverage parcel and then to extend our portfolio to all other Norman luxury goods (Calvados, Sablés, Caramels,…) in order to sell them directly to restaurants, French restaurants, fine groceries, bars and hotels, etc. 

What is cool with our project is that we could ask to these guys what they want and we can directly import it for them!!! 
We want to settle our head office and to store our first parcel at home for the first month. Our strength is that we knows well the products and the producers, we can negotiate directly with them prices and one of us is related to the producers of Calvados and cider which means that they could wait for the first payment for our first parcel ;-)

We are currently collecting all information about the market, the needs of people over there, custom matters and visa formalities… So if you got any tips please e-mail us!!

-What do you think of our idea ?

-Are the Locals/Expats looking for such goods in restaurants or in general?

-Should we take care of local trends and fashion to adapt the shape of our bottles? (and other products ?)

-What should we first import?


We already collected prices about shipment and company registration but we still need information about:

-Cost of an importation license for brandy (>30%)

-Price rent of a flat for 2 guys

-Where should we rent our flat for such activity ?

-Is it that hard to get an entrepreneur Visa?


Thanks for your help!


Ben & Beun


----------



## taobaobuy (Dec 9, 2013)

Hello Ben,
It's nice idea to do import and export business.Rich people in China like luxury products from Europe,and Europian like make in China because of the quality and price,this is what market is. 
Hongkong is good place for business,but recently more and more people likes shenzhen,because it can save cost of business.for example,house renting fee,in hongkong at least $1500-2000 per month,but in shenzhen just need $500-1300.You need computers,fax and phone for working,many business man from all over the world work here,they buy from china,and sell in their own countries.
For the import and export business,you just need one company have liscence of importing and exporting.
Maybe you are running this business,welcome to share with us.

Tom
2013.12.10


----------



## beun&ben (Sep 12, 2013)

Hello !

We already set up our business in HK ! We are curently meeting professionals and organizing tasting sessions with them ! Our first parcel is on its way. As we can't afford a car yet we have to live in HK island and as you said it it is very expensive to set up an office or even to have a flat !
But we are quite confident in our enterprise because people are wellcoming our range of products and our way to do business ! (as we are prospecting right now every adresses to visit are wellcome !)

Cheers,


Benjamin.


----------



## sxmhousewife (Jun 28, 2012)

beun&ben said:


> Hello !
> 
> We already set up our business in HK ! We are curently meeting professionals and organizing tasting sessions with them ! Our first parcel is on its way. As we can't afford a car yet we have to live in HK island and as you said it it is very expensive to set up an office or even to have a flat !
> But we are quite confident in our enterprise because people are wellcoming our range of products and our way to do business ! (as we are prospecting right now every adresses to visit are wellcome !)
> ...


//////////// english only please /////////////////


----------

